# RV Roofing Leaks



## Mustad7731 (May 23, 2004)

My wife and I just bought a used RV 5th wheel trailer.

Yesterdays rains revealed a few leaks...

I''ve got no experience dealing with this kind of
problem...Any suggestions except take it to someone...

Mustad7731
Jackie


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

get up on the RV and look for cracks in the sealant around the joints.

you can get a new tube of the sealant from any RV dealer.


----------



## SetDaHook (Oct 21, 2010)

If you'll Google video "RV roof repairs" , you'll find a lot of good info. Most of it is pretty inexpensive to repair or seal if you are handy.


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

http://compare.ebay.com/like/110690408735?var=lv&ltyp=AllFixedPriceItemTypes&var=sbar


----------



## backlashingcooger (Aug 2, 2006)

Depending on the size of the area you can get the tubes of caulk to run a bead around the the area or you can buy a gallon of RV Roof Sealant. This starts about $30 a gallon and covers about 50Sq Ft. You can get the stuff at any RV store in the service department area. Depending on the type of roof you have. You may have to use both. The tubes to seal around the vents and the "Paint" to cover the rest of the area.


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

if you have just some seams leaking, got some NP1. you just got to do it right and it will be the last time you work on that leak

http://www.homasote.com/Installation/SononlasticNP1_tdg.pdf


----------



## FormerHR (May 21, 2004)

If you've got a "few" leaks already you'd be best served to reseal all of your seams. There's only more to come. If I was "doing it right", I would scrape off the old and clean the areas with acetone. For the seams along the edge of the roof I would reseal with Dicor self leveling sealant. For roof vents, skylights, around the antenna, and air conditioner I would go with eternabond tape. Niether the Dicor or Eternabond are cheap, but they're good.


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

You can get everything you need at Home Depot or Lowes. Even the aluminum tape. Prep is key to a long lasting patch. It's easy, but messy.


----------



## jtrux (Oct 28, 2010)

I live in my RV 5 days a week when i'm out of town for work. After the first rain I discovered a leak (3am, sucks to be woken up by it) and fixed that one. Then one of the window seals on the slide started leaking, so I fixed that one. The most recent one was a seal towards the front of the RV and it leaked right on my face in the middle of the night, now that ****** you off quick. I just resealed everything and i'm gonna buy a gallon of that roof sealant and put a coat on the whole roof to make sure I got them all. It's just time consuming.


----------



## smooth move (Dec 10, 2007)

*cool seal*



jtrux said:


> I live in my RV 5 days a week when i'm out of town for work. After the first rain I discovered a leak (3am, sucks to be woken up by it) and fixed that one. Then one of the window seals on the slide started leaking, so I fixed that one. The most recent one was a seal towards the front of the RV and it leaked right on my face in the middle of the night, now that ****** you off quick. I just resealed everything and i'm gonna buy a gallon of that roof sealant and put a coat on the whole roof to make sure I got them all. It's just time consuming.


i wait for sunny dry weather(we had a bunch this year) and put a coat of cool seal on every other day or so untill i use the whole 5 gal. use a paint roller and work one side off a ladder then do the other side. works for me.


----------



## txdougman (Jul 12, 2005)

*good luck*

Be careful which product you select. If you have a rubbr roof, it's an entirely different ballgame as to what will adhere and be durable.
The earlier you catch it, the better.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Sonolastic NP1 is the ticket for spot repairs. Its polyurethane that sticks to most anything. Just make sure surface is clean and run a bead in suspect areas. This stuff is very thick especially if it is cold. A heat gun will sometimes help warm the tube up before you apply. Take a can of WD-40 and before smoothing the bead with your finger, squirt some WD-40 on a rag and rub it on your finger to keep the NP-1 from sticking to your finger since it is some seriously messy stuff. Use the WD-40 for cleaning hands afterwards also. This product takesa few days to completely cure but it will do the trick. I used several hundreds of tubes of this stuff when i used to install hurricane shutters. It works


-mac-


----------



## redman71 (Jan 11, 2005)

You didn't give us too many details on your leaks. Are you sure it's the roof? If is, then I agree with previous posts on the NP1.

If the water is showing up on the floor or walls, it may be a different problem. I had a 35' fifth wheel that the metal siding leaked. It was a real POS when I bought it. The leaks had been ongoing and rotted much of the framing and parts of the floor. We ended up gutting it and rebuilding much of it. When the manufacturer installed the metal siding originally they had shot the staples most of the way through the siding. Over time and travel the siding loosened up and allowed it to leak through the joints. It took a long time and a water house to figure this out.


----------



## RVRoofCoating (7 mo ago)

While major leaks or repairs should be made by a professional RV shop, many smaller ones can be fixed by the owner. We have an older RV with a rubber roof that was starting to leak in some damaged areas. Replaced some caulk around the AC and vents and recoated it myself two years ago with products I found online and it has been good since. Still have some product left. It’s RV roof magic.


----------

